# The Music Man Blu Ray review



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

The new release of "The Music Man" on Blu Ray is a dramatic improvement over
the previous anamorphic enhanced standard edition. However, it's not perfect
and there are some problems.

First for the good news. The movie was shot in Technirama which was basically
a VistaVision camera with an anamorphic lens on it. The advantage then and now
is that the larger the negative the sharper and finer grain the image. In
the case of this movie they adapted an optical printer to un-squeeze the large image
(eight sprockets wide horizontal like a 35mm still camera) directly onto 70mm release
print stock. Then used a different machine to reduction print the image to a
standard 35mm anamorphic set of matrices for dye transfer prints. The latter was an
excellent example of what made Technicolor "Glorious". The 70mm prints had six channel
magnetic stereo stripes inside and outside the sprockets and the 35mm prints had a four
channel mix down inside and outside the sprockets along with standard mono optical prints
for general release.

The high definition transfer or the movie is very good with some exceptions. In general
the color and sharpness is excellent and it simulates the Technicolor prints but in a few
scenes there appears to be some video noise in white areas of the frame. I'm not sure
why and it's not throughout the feature, just an occasional shot. But when it's there it
is noticeable because the rest of the color is so saturated.

The other problem is the rear screen shots in the opening sequence. Because HD shows
the image in greater detail, the graininess of the projected background becomes more
obvious and artificial. Another sequence that is overly grainy is the duet between Marion
and the Barbershop Quartet but that's a problem with the duplicating stock of the era.
Otherwise it's a good presentation and I'm not sure much could be done with the negative
other than correcting the white portions of the frame in those shots.

The movie is one of my favorite musicals and a good adaptation of the Broadway show 
although it's shot in a theatrical style with parts of the image fading out before completely
going to black. Robert Preston gives his defining role in the lead and Shirley Jones is
fine along with the character actors in the supporting roles. I guess only objections
to this version is the opening train scene. The patter talk might have worked on stage but
doesn't seem to fit the rest of the story. I would've cut it and just had a few
lines of dialogue setting up the Harold Hill character before arriving at River City. I also
could've done without Ronny Howards off key reprise of "Gary, Indiana". Some people thought
it was cute but I cringe every time I hear it. The 5.1 re-mix of the original 6 track stereo
sound is effective and they retained the duet directional sound in left and right speakers. Rear
channel audio is limited to an occasional sound effect like the train whistle and some background
choral singing. Otherwise it's a front heavy mix.

It's interesting to note that three shows ins the fifties created a new musical style for the
leads, "My Fair Lady", "The King and I" and "The Music Man". Rex Harrison, Yul Brynner and
Robert Preston were perfect for their roles but had a very limited range so the composers
had them 'talk' most of the lyrics which was something unique at the time. Previously this
type of 'talk song' was limited to Jimmy Durante's act where he interrupted the tune with
comments and puns.

Another piece of trivia is about Pert Kelton who plays Marion's mother. She was the original
"Alice" in the early Honeymooner skits but there wasn't any chemistry between her and Gleason.
She came off so shrewish she was replaced by Audrey Meadows and the rest is history. It might 
have been a clash of egos or a problem with Gleason's director since Kelton is fine here and very charming in her role.

I recommend this Blu Ray to fans of this musical providing you know that there are some
issues with the transfer as detailed above.


----------

